# Remote Code for Sylvania LC260SC8 LCD



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

I bought this at Sam's this weekend and cannot get anything to work with it so far. I have the RC32 remote. Anyone have a code for this TV
Thx

The remote comtrol model number is NF015UD


----------



## astayton (Dec 19, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97218

I took the TV back and bought something else.


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thx I considered it but I really like the PQ is puts out. Even the SD channels are better than most LCD's I have seen and the 396.00 price was much less than most 26 in LCD's. I had the 32 in Vizio ffrom Sam's but either I got a Bad unit or they are just not that good. Even watching DVD's with it showed poor quality. To much ghosting on the DVD I was playing and SD channels were REAL BAD. I loved the features like PIP and being able to press one button on the remote to change outputs, but the PQ turned me off. I may try again in a few mths when I add another LCD for the game room, but for now I really like the Sylvania. Maybe one day they will add the codes or I could get a learning remote to use.


----------

